# Type Of Cutter To Make Bead Board



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Type or types of cutter I can use to make bead board?
Cheers.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I know this is wrong of me, but does it not depend what type of beads you are going to place on the board?

Seriously, it depends on the style you want. I have seen some boards done on a tablesaw (square side grooves) and others are of any of a hundred router bits for this purpose. Draw and dimension a section of the board and call or email several manufacturers for advice. I have done this with Whiteside and they have been most helpfull. If you are trying to match pieces then dimension to the existing piece and advise the type of wood. The full Whiteside catalog is on the website and most manufacturers have a tremendous cross-over in styles.

Whiteside Machine Company
4506 Shook Road
Claremont, NC 28610
Phone - Toll Free (800)225-3982
FAX - (828)459-1252
I have lost the general email address - sorry

Good luck - baker


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the Whiteside catalog.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> I know this is wrong of me, but does it not depend what type of beads you are going to place on the board?
> 
> Seriously, it depends on the style you want. I have seen some boards done on a tablesaw (square side grooves) and others are of any of a hundred router bits for this purpose. Draw and dimension a section of the board and call or email several manufacturers for advice. I have done this with Whiteside and they have been most helpfull. If you are trying to match pieces then dimension to the existing piece and advise the type of wood. The full Whiteside catalog is on the website and most manufacturers have a tremendous cross-over in styles.
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the helpful reply.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike said:


> Here is the Whiteside catalog.


Thanks.


----------

